# Titan brag...



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

He's Doggy Daddy Extraordinaire too


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He is incredible and the 2 of you together are just plain phenomenal!! Congratulations to you both for such a great career.

Time for Titan to spend more time at home enjoying the sofa - he needs to stay strong & healthy!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Always love hearing about your accomplishments with Titan. He sounds like a wonderful dog. As a team you two are an inspiration for those of us just getting a start in obedience.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Michelle and Titan!!!! It's just a nice exclamation point on a fabulous career. I know how much work was involved but sounds like an awesomely fun road. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

An amazing dog, an amazing team. Congratulations on all of your incredible accomplishments!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Titan, that is wonderful!!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Fantastic achievements! Yeah for Titan!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Congratulations. That is a huge accomplishment!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Titan is awesome. I know you are proud 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You know, he's an amazing dog but clearly you bring out the best in him for a judge to take notice and mention how wonderful and joyous Titan looks with you after all these years. Congratulations on all your accomplishments with him, you're an amazing team


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! You two are a fabulous team and I am honored to have seen you in person. You absolutely deserve to be on that list with the best obedience Goldens in the last 25 years!!! GO TEAM TITAN!!! Very happy for you!


----------

